# goddess with eagle



## MCPhotographics

My first post on the forum.

Kaya as the Aztec goddess Cihuacoatl

Fuji S3
Tamron 28-105 lens
Another woman giving me the Bird !
MC


----------



## c.cloudwalker

I like your photo and I can see it selling as a "fantasy art" type poster. Boris Vallejo type of thing.

But I do find the eagle to be too small. Eagles are not small birds.

And also, the model doesn't look very Aztec. Living in San Diego, I would think you could find a beautiful indian, or at least, latino woman.

And last, the costume looks too much like a belly dancer's costume than anything else.  A few years ago, I don't think many people would have noticed but, today, with belly dancing everywhere (or so it seems) it might not pass as easily.


----------



## Baaaark

I like everything but the size of the bird...  Its fantasy, so I understand it doesn't have to be realistic.

But, that bird should be a lot bigger, you know?  Maybe try something like a falcon or another smaller bird.  Or, make it bigger.


----------



## gopal

a great shoot...beautiful pose, dress, and the eagle......today i read about an eagle with 8ft width with wings....this may be smaller.


----------



## skieur

c.cloudwalker said:


> But I do find the eagle to be too small. Eagles are not small birds.
> 
> And also, the model doesn't look very Aztec. Living in San Diego, I would think you could find a beautiful indian, or at least, latino woman.
> 
> .



Agreed.  There are pure blood Caribes and Aztec women and models around.  I have met some of them in Canada, of all places.

skieur


----------

